# Rough idle when cold



## BMW754I (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been experiencing rough idle on my 2002 745 I when it's warming up in the morning. I can feel the car shaking a little but when it warms up its fine. The dealer told me that this is normal on the 7 series, not sure if it's true. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

BMW754I said:


> I have been experiencing rough idle on my 2002 745 I when it's warming up in the morning. I can feel the car shaking a little but when it warms up its fine. The dealer told me that this is normal on the 7 series, not sure if it's true. Anyone else experiencing this?


Yes your dealer is right I experience that sometimes in my 745 as well....but not in the 760 :nono:

Apparently the early 745s had this problem at idle during cold-startup....:angel:


----------



## BMW754I (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Bimmer7!


----------



## rapidtransit (Mar 28, 2007)

look inside valve cover to see if oil has been leaking into spark plug tubes,


----------



## BMW754I (Jan 4, 2007)

rapidtransit 
look inside valve cover to see if oil has been leaking into spark plug tubes,

Thanks rapidtransit,
They found oil leaking into the spark plugs like you are saying, they fixed it but it’s still a little rough when cold.


----------



## cjennjr (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 2002 745i and my car runs a little rough at startup in the morning. Eventually, after it warms up, it is just fine. One time I didn't start my car in two weeks - I started it and there was so much blue smoke from the tailpipe!!!! Does anyone know what would cause that?


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

cjennjr said:


> I have a 2002 745i and my car runs a little rough at startup in the morning. Eventually, after it warms up, it is just fine. One time I didn't start my car in two weeks - I started it and there was so much blue smoke from the tailpipe!!!! Does anyone know what would cause that?


gET IT CHECKED AT YOUR DEALER.....you still have your warranty :angel:


----------



## aus760li (Apr 15, 2007)

i also have a 745li on my fleet and it does start up about the same once it warms up its fine...


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey my car did that this morning and I tapped the gas and it quit.I wonder why do these cars do dat


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oil leaking down into the cylinders through the valve seals is a known cause of oil smoke at startup, and under extreme conditions, coming off a traffic light. 

My '01 740i will sometimes shake slightly when warming up on cool mornings. I can feel it in the driver's seat as I sit waiting to put it into reverse....just slight enough to be noticeable.

I consider it normal.

jake


----------

